# Please Help. (Tank Setup & cichlid)



## FrozenTears (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello guys

am new here.... please share your experience... and *help me out*
setted up Fresh Water Fish Tank (for cichlid)

*150 Gallon*
had 6 species of fancy cichlid in it.... before 1 months all the cichlid size was almost 1 inch.
feeding then *OSAKA GREEN* can i feed them BLOOD WORMS too....

*22 Tropheus Duboisi
24 Damasoni
13 Dolphin Cichlid
18 Green Terror
18 FireMouth
18 Jack Dempsey*

*please tell me is it crowdy?
filtration going well but wanna know more about there feed and care...*


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I would say too many fish and the fish are likely to be incompatible. I would not feed bloodworms in a tank containing tropheus or demasoni.

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

That is a huge selection! Yes, too many fish from too many different regions.
I suggest you decide which group of fish you really like, rehome/return the rest and then work off the ones you have left.


----------



## FrozenTears (Jul 30, 2011)

tank dimensions are

L 60"
W 24"
H 24"

thanks for reply please tell me to choose from them ??
which cichlids should be return?
please tell the name and quantity.

let me know compatible cichlids from 
Tropheus Duboisi 
Damasoni 
Dolphin Cichlid 
Green Terror 
FireMouth 
Jack Dempsey


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

WOAH thats a lotta fish... I wouldn't even keep half that amount in a 150gallon... Well, not the GT's and JD's anyways. I say rehome the CA/SA stuff, and stick with an African tank. OR, keep the GT's or JD's, rehome the rest, and then rehome those too as they grow out and just keep your favourite 3-4.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which dolphin cichlid? There is a mbuna and a hap with the common name of dolphin.

I'd choose one of the species you have in your tank and build from there. There are none on your list that I would combine.

Like BelieveinBlue said, which is your favorite?

What is the pH and KH of your water? That might influence your choice as well.


----------



## FrozenTears (Jul 30, 2011)

i like JD, GT, FireMouth.........
if i change qty.... ll b ok?

22 Tropheus Duboisi 12
24 Damasoni 12
13 Dolphin Cichlid 12
18 Green Terror 12
18 FireMouth 12
18 Jack Dempsey 12

*all are in small size 1.5 inch*

please help cause today morning hav seen one dolphin cichlid's one eye damaged.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd say that set up will work for about 6 months at the very most, before you have to fish out dead fish and rescue bullied fish on a daily basis. The GT's and JD's together = death, and even in a species only 150G more than 3-4 will result in some very beat up fish and one very unhappy owner. TBH, I would pick your favourite from the 3 you listed (JD, GT, Firemouth) and keep those, and then return the rest. And as they mature and pair off, I would just keep my favourite pair and return everything else.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Definitely remove the tropheus, demasoni and dolphins as a starting place. I only know the Africans, so for the ones you have chosen, others will chime in.


----------



## FrozenTears (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks guys have changes now  is it ok in 150G ???

0 Tropheus Duboisi 
0 Damasoni 
0 Dolphin Cichlid 
18 Green Terror 
18 FireMouth 
18 Jack Dempsey


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

NO. NO NO NO NO NO. That set up will last 6 months at the MOST. chances are WWIII will break out in your tank long before that. Green Terrors alone will get 10-12 inches. The Jacks will hit about 9 inches as well. I say you have a couple months to decide on which species is your favourite, and which pair of them is your favourite.


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

just to make it clear to frozentears you can have only one pair of these fish in a tank. When a pair forms remove all the others. You may get away with a pair of firemouths and either one gt or one jd. Or no firemouths and then a jd and a gt. But Thats it. Your lookin at 3 of the fish you have left maximum really. Not 3 types, three fish. Hope this has made it clear.


----------



## FrozenTears (Jul 30, 2011)

guyz check now............

2 Dolphin Cichlid 
2 Green Terror 
2 FireMouth 
2 Jack Dempsey

150 Gallon.

its fine or i have to make change????????????


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You have to make a change. It's not fine. :thumb:


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

You have a lot of options available with a 150 gallon aquarium if you want to keep multiple species. Unfortunately green terrors, though beautiful, are not compatible with much of anything. They are aggressive, and will even challenge and lunge at their owners when you approach through the glass.

My suggestion would be to either keep about 6 terrors (if you like them the most) with the aim of keeping 2 or 3 that are compatible (at a maximum). You'll end up with a male / female pair, or maybe a trio of females.

Your other option is to rehome everything and start over. You could also leave about 4-6 of the firemouths and build around them with a few more medium size south americans with milder personalities. Ask some questions and do some research here before you make more decisions.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *FrozenTears*,

It is great to see you are listening to advice and making changes for the better. Personally, I think if you remove the dolphin cichlids you should be OK. Since they are still small the six central and South American cichlids should be fine together. The issue will be if you have multiple males of the same species. Therefore, as they grow keep an eye on them to see if a male female pair forms or if they seem to constantly chase each other. You may have to remove extra males as they grow.

If you are able, I would add some dither fish (typically smaller non cichlid fish to occupy the upper part of the tank). Giant danios are a great option.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TiffanyMarie1989 (Aug 8, 2011)

I personally like GTs, but I have a firemouth and convict with my GT, and everyone seems okay... for now.

If you get more fish than recomended by those here (and these people know their cichlid info), provide plenty of cover so at least your fish have places to hide.


----------

